# ***Redundant and want to make something of my life***



## djalv (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently been made redundant and although daunting see this as a positive move. I want to move to Madrid and start a new life for myself. I currently own a property in the UK and share with my ex-girlfriend (we can't afford to sell due to negative equity). I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what I need to do to make the big step.

I have enough money easily to last me a year abroad, so that shouldn't be an issue.

I guess this is a real starting point for me as all I know is that I want to go to Madrid and leave the UK.

Please help...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djalv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently been made redundant and although daunting see this as a positive move. I want to move to Madrid and start a new life for myself. I currently own a property in the UK and share with my ex-girlfriend (we can't afford to sell due to negative equity). I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what I need to do to make the big step.
> 
> ...


First of all, what can you do? What do you want to do? What qualifications do you have? Do you speak and write Spanish??

Jo xxx


----------



## djalv (Aug 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> First of all, what can you do? What do you want to do? What qualifications do you have? Do you speak and write Spanish??
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for replying. I currently work in IT and have 8 years experience. I am also studying a professional diploma in marketing, which I will finish this year. Slight change in profession I know.

As for knowing what to do I am not sure, but I guess it would have to be something along those lines. I would prefer something towards marketing as that was what I decided a couple of years ago to move away from IT.

I travel to Madrid fairly often and can get by (conversational spanish). I know that I would need to learn the language a lot better before I get a "proper" job, but as I have a year's finance thought I would pick up the language quicker if I immersed myself in the culture.

First and foremost life is more than just living in my boring 9-5 job!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

djalv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently been made redundant and although daunting see this as a positive move. I want to move to Madrid and start a new life for myself. I currently own a property in the UK and share with my ex-girlfriend (we can't afford to sell due to negative equity). I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what I need to do to make the big step.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I work on IT as well. I think it is going to be easier for you to get a job as an IT analyst here than in marketing... but of course it depends on your luck, too  Finding a job here has been a real hassle at the mo.

In case you want to take a look at it jobs in spain you can go to www dot infojobs dot net. Do some research on how much the market pays for your occupation. Also, I would advise you to do some research on taxes.

I can antecipate that you can expect to pay anything between 700-1000€/month apartment rental depending on the area you decide to live.

In your case I would sharpen up my language skills and my CV and I would post it on the net. Meanwhile, you can look for British/American company office branches in Madrid which require bilingual staff...

Good luck!


----------



## djalv (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been to Madrid 4 times in the last 2 years including a 2 week stay at Christmas last year. I love being there. It feels like a second home. Also football is a big part of the city and something that is very important to me.

I have added some more info about myself above, so hopefully somebody will be able to help me out...


----------

